# Gaming-Notebook......i7 oder i5? 17 Zoll oder 15 Zoll? 700-800 EUR



## muckel (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem Laptop, der auch zum Spielen geeignet sein soll.

Ich  spiele vor allem Shooter und damit recht hardwarehungrige Spiele. Mit  dem Laptop sollten aktuelle Spiele (z.b. Battlefield Bad Company 2) auf  mitlleren Details flüssig spielbar sein. Zudem sollten auch in näherer  Zukunft erscheinende Spiele (z.b. Battlefield 3) flüssig laufen.
Ich  muss die games nicht in der höchsten Auflösung spielen, aber es wäre  halt schön, wenn sie auf mittleren Details flüssig laufen würden.
Ich muss das Notebook nicht jeden Tag mit mir rumschleppen, sodass ich ganz gerne einen 17 Zoller haben würde.

Ich hatte zuvor noch nie einen Laptop und kenne mich mit der Materie nicht so gut aus.
Einige Fragen:

1)
Haben 17 Zoll Notebooks irgendwelche Nachteile? Schließlich werden hauptsächlich 15 Zoller angeboten.
Brauchen 17 Zoller viel mehr Strom, sodass die Akkulaufzeit deutlich kürzer als bei 15 Zoll NBs ist?

2) 
Ist es im Moment sinnvoll einen i7 zu kaufen oder reicht ein i5 aus? 

3)
Worauf sollte bei der Grafikkarte geachtet werden? Reichen 1024 MB (dedizierter) Speicher?

Mein  Budget liegt bei ca. 700-800 Euro. Dass ich dafür kein Top-Gerät  bekomme ist mir klar. Es werden ja immer mal wieder Notebooks angeboten,  die sich in der Preisklasse bewegen.

Es wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
Wäre für mich ein bestimmtes Gerät empfehlenswert?

Gruß


----------



## El-Pucki (31. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe auch nicht viel Ahnung aber da ich mir auch demnächst eines zulegen will habe ich schon einiges in erfahrung bringen können 
Ich bevorzuge 17" da mir zocken auf so einem kleinen 15" Display keinen Spaß macht, allerdings braucht es dann auch etwas mehr Leistung. Das wäre der einzigste Nachteil der mir einfällt. Achja und 17" kostet natürlich mehr als 15" 
Mir wurde am meisten der i7 2630QM empfohlen da er ein Quadcore ist und das für Games besser ist. Warum das so ist, keine Ahnung 


Hast du schonmal versucht Dir ein Notebook selber zu Konfigurieren? Anbieter gibts im Internet Genug dafür


----------



## muckel (31. Juli 2011)

DennisHH schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal versucht Dir ein Notebook selber zu Konfigurieren? Anbieter gibts im Internet Genug dafür



Ja, ich habe schon auf mehreren Seiten geschaut.

Da ich aber nur ein begrenztes Budget habe, versuche ich, möglichst das Beste für den Preis herauszuholen und bin deswegen auf Hilfe angewiesen 

Hast du schon ein bestimmtes Modell im Auge?
Und kommt man mit selbst konfigurierten Notebooks günstiger weg, als wenn man fertige Systeme kauft?


----------



## jensi251 (31. Juli 2011)

Für 700€ wird es kein "Gaming" Notebook werden, das kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen.
Minimum wären da 1000€.


----------



## rzrcop (31. Juli 2011)

Also ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Laptop.
Er soll fürs Gamen gut sein, aber auch transportabel, deswegen kam für mich eig nur ein 15" in Frage.(Meiner Meinung nach reichen 15" auch fürs Zocken aus)
Angefangen habe ich auch bei 800€ Budget, bin jetzt bei 1050 
Habe mich für das Schenker A501 entschieden und werde es warsch auch bestellen.
Ansonsten bin ich nach meinen Recherchen eigentlich nur von Dell und Schenker wirklich überzeugt.
Das von meiner Seite...Nun zu dir 


1. Die klaren Nachteile bei 17" sind halt Akkulaufzeit, Gewicht, Größe. Und im Vergleich zu 15" sind das schonmal 1-2 Stunden Akkulaufzeit.

2. In der Preisklasse bekommst du maximal eine Nvidia GT 555 und dafür reicht ein i5 locker aus.
Ausser du schaust mal bei Medion vorbei. Die haben von der Hardware her echt Hammerpreise, dafür sind Bildschirm und Verarbeitung nicht so toll (irgendwo müssen sie ja sparen).

3. Kenn ich mich nicht so aus. Ich weiß nur, dass du für 800 meisetns eine GT 540 oder eine GT 555 bekommst. Beide sind für Spiele ganz gut.
Am besten du schaust dir mal diese Tabelle an: Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig? - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


Ich glaube für dich wäe der XPS 17 von Dell empfehlenswert. Habe dir hier mal einen zusammengestellt.
Mit den 2 Gutscheinen von Dell Gutschein August 2011 - aktuelle Rabattcodes fr alle Dell-Systeme (*10% Rabatt* und *Kein Versand*) kommst du dann auf 791€ 

Hier die Zusammenstellung:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El-Pucki (31. Juli 2011)

Guck Dir das mal an

HawkForce - NYX M15SX


----------



## jensi251 (31. Juli 2011)

das ist ja mal gar nichts dennis.


----------



## muckel (31. Juli 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Für 700€ wird es kein "Gaming" Notebook werden, das kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen.
> Minimum wären da 1000€.



Warum das? Gibt es eine festgeschriebene Definition dessen, was genau ein gaming-notebook ist?
Ich habe doch dargestellt, was ich von einem solchen Notebook für mich erwarte und was nicht und ich denke, dass man ein Notebook mit der erforderlichen Leistung durchaus für ca. 800 Euro bekommen kann.

Oder meinst du, dass aktuelle Spiele mit einem Notebook, welches weniger als 1000 Euro kostet, absolut unspielbar sind?



rzrcop schrieb:


> 2. In der Preisklasse bekommst du maximal eine Nvidia GT 555 und dafür reicht ein i5 locker aus.



Warum reicht ein i5 aus? Lohnt sich ein i7 generell nur in Verbindung mit einer teureren/besseren Grafikkarte?



rzrcop schrieb:


> Ich glaube für dich wäe der XPS 17 von Dell empfehlenswert. Habe dir hier mal einen zusammengestellt.
> Mit den 2 Gutscheinen von Dell Gutschein August 2011 - aktuelle Rabattcodes fr alle Dell-Systeme (*10% Rabatt* und *Kein Versand*) kommst du dann auf 791€
> 
> Hier die Zusammenstellung:
> ...



Danke für die Zusammenstellung, auf den hatte ich zuvor auch schon ein Auge geworfen 
Ich habe nur leider gelesen, dass das Standard-Display bei Dell  schlechter sein soll als bei Notebooks dieser Preisklasse bei anderen  Herstellern.



DennisHH schrieb:


> Guck Dir das mal an
> 
> HawkForce - NYX M15SX



Danke, aber so wie ich das sehe, bekomme ich bei Dell für das gleiche Geld eine bessere Ausstattung.


----------



## rzrcop (31. Juli 2011)

Allgemein lohnt sich ein i7 nicht so für Spiele, da diese eher weniger Kerne mit mehr Mhz ausnutzen.
Ein i7 ist vor allem für Video/Fotobearbeitung zu empfehlen.

Das mit dem Display bei Dell habe ich auch gelesen, allerdings gibt es auch viele, die diesen nicht schlecht finden. Und zur Not gibt es mehrere Displays zum austauschen für ca 100€.


----------



## muckel (1. August 2011)

rzrcop schrieb:


> Allgemein lohnt sich ein i7 nicht so für Spiele, da diese eher weniger Kerne mit mehr Mhz ausnutzen.
> Ein i7 ist vor allem für Video/Fotobearbeitung zu empfehlen.



Das Heisst, man würde mit einem i5 mit z.b. 2 x 2,7 ghz besser fahren als mit einem i7 mit 4 x 2 ghz?
Gilt das auch für die in näherer Zukunft erscheinenden Spiele?


----------



## -Phoenix- (1. August 2011)

muckel schrieb:


> Das Heisst, man würde mit einem i5 mit z.b. 2 x 2,7 ghz besser fahren als mit einem i7 mit 4 x 2 ghz?
> Gilt das auch für die in näherer Zukunft erscheinenden Spiele?


 
das kommt immer auf die Spiele drauf an, ich würde aber trotzdem auf einen i7 setzen da dieser zukunftssicherer ist und dank Turbomodus kann er auch mit 2x 2.8 ghz Arbeiten .

lg.


----------



## rzrcop (1. August 2011)

Beim i7 sind der Akkuverbrauch und die Temps aber auch nochmal etwas höher.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (1. August 2011)

Also ich würde zu deisem Hier greifen dem Acer Aspire 7750G-2638G50Mnkk und die ausstatung kann sich schon sehen lassen 

Aber so oder so ist ein Gaming Laptop immer teurer als ein Gaming PC


----------



## muckel (4. August 2011)

Erst einmal Danke für die vielen Antworten bisher!


Ich habe mir jetzt überlegt, dass ich mir wohl doch besser ein 15-Zoll Notebook zulege, um mit diesem doch etwas mobiler zu sein. Einen externen TFT-Bildschirm kann ich ja dann trotzdem noch an das Notebook anschließen.
Zudem glaube ich, dass ich beim Kauf eines 15-Zoll-Gerätes gegenüber eines 17-Zoll-Gerätes für den gleichen Preis eine bessere Hardware-Ausstattung bekomme. Sehe ich das richtig so?

Dennoch habe ich noch einige weitere Fragen:

1)
Hat ein i5 immer 2 Kerne und ein i7 immer 4 Kerne?

2) 
Was unterscheidet einen i5 mit 2 Kernen von einem Dual-Core mit gleicher Ghz-Zahl, den es ja auch schon vor einigen Jahren gab?

3)
Wäre es klug, auf einen i5 zu setzen und das Geld, was gegenüber dem Kauf eines i7 gespart wird, in eine bessere Grafikkarte (mit 1024 mb oder sogar 2048 mb eigenem Speicher) zu stecken?

4)
Kann an jedes Notebook ein externer Bildschirm angeschlossen werden?

5)
Macht sich bei 15 Zoll full-hd stark bemerkbar oder ist auch eine Auflösung von 1600x900 oder gar 1366 x 768 annehmbar?

6)
Wie stark spiegelt ein glänzendes Display? Kann auf diesem draußen generell nichts erkannt werden oder nur dann, wenn man in der Sonne sitzt?
Ist ein glänzendes Display bei einem Notebook mit der Spiegelung auf einem alten Röhrenmonitor vergleichbar?


----------



## -Phoenix- (4. August 2011)

Moin

1. Bei Notebooks Cpus schön 

3. wäre eine möglichkeit , bei Spielen ist meist die Grafikkarte wichtiger

4. Solange das Notebook einen Anschluss dafür besitzt ( VGA, DVI, HDMI , DP ) . Eigentlich besitz jedes aktuelle Notebook über einen der genannten Anschlüsse 

5. Bei 15 Zoll finde ich Full HD schon relativ hoch aber ich würde auch Full HD nehmen , 1366x768 finde ich ist bei 15 Zoll zu wenig.

6. Um so heller das Display ist um so weniger fällt die spiegelung des Displays auf. Mit einem guten glänzenden Display kann man auch in der Sonne arbeiten .


lg.


----------



## muckel (7. August 2011)

Also nochmal zusammengefasst:
Ich suche ein Notebook mit folgenden Eigenschaften:

-Displaygröße: 15 "
-Auflösung: mind. 1600x900
-Grafik: mind. 1024 MB Speicher
-Prozessor: i5 oder i7 
-Preisspanne: bis ca. 850 EUR
-Displaytyp: Ich kann mich zwischen glare und non-glare noch nicht so recht entscheiden


Könnt ihr irgendwelche Notebooks empfehlen?

Und noch eine Frage zu den Grafikkarten:
Ist es ein großer Unterschied, ob eine solche "shared memory" oder eigenen Speicher besitzt?

Gruß


----------



## -Phoenix- (7. August 2011)

Moin

hier http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?beste...;010&userid=6CC0E105AD1042AAAC3642F1E4CF56A4& 
oder das hier mit einem anderen Prozessor mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG A501 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")

lg.


----------



## muckel (8. August 2011)

Auf die Schenker Notebooks habe ich auch schon ein Auge geworfen, die scheinen ja recht gut zu sein, allerdings ist man am Ende der Konfiguration auch schon bei mindestens 950 EUR (inkl. Win 7).
Ist denn die Geforce GT 555m zum spielen gut geeignet? Sie hat zwar 2048 Mb Ram, wobei es sich allerdings um VRAM handelt. Oder ist es standartmäßig so, dass in Notebooks (welche nicht aus dem high-end Segment stammen) Grafikkarten mit VRAM und nicht mit dediziertem Speicher verbaut sind?


Gibt es denn eine Alternative zu den überall empfohlenen Schenker-Notebooks?


Ich bin übrigens auch Student und habe gehört, dass es dann bei einigen Notebookherstellern Rabatte gibt, habe jedoch noch nichts passendes gefunden.

Gruß


----------



## -Phoenix- (8. August 2011)

VRam ist der dedizierte Speicher auf der Grafikkarte ( wie bei Desktop Grafikkarten).
Shared Memory heißt der Speicher der vom Ram weggenommen wird.

Hast du zugang zu MSDNAA  (manche Unis bieten das an) , wenn ja könntest du Windows 7 kostenlos von dort beziehen.
Hier etwas zur Leistung der GT 555

lg.


----------



## Schlingel (8. August 2011)

Es gibt da schon Spielefähige Notebooks nur haben viele eine Abneigung gegen Medion..


----------



## Jimini (8. August 2011)

Schlingel schrieb:


> Es gibt da schon Spielefähige Notebooks nur haben viele eine Abneigung gegen Medion..


 
Ich habe mit Medion leider nicht wirklich schöne Erfahrungen gemacht. Eine Bekannte schickte ihr neues Notebook ein, nachdem dieses ständig abstürzte und ich ein fehlerhaftes RAM-Modul ausgemacht hatte. Nach über 4 Wochen bekam sie das Notebook zurück - anbei eine Rechnung über ein RAM-Modul, weil sie angeblich das defekte Modul nicht beigelegt hätte. Die Garantie kassierte Medion dann auch noch.
Bei selben Notebook war dann nach nichtmal einem halben Jahr das Heatpad auf dem Grafikchip festgetrocknet, so dass der Rechner immer wieder einfror. Nach einem Klecks Wärmeleitpaste funktionierte alles wieder - nachdem ich ewig den Fehler gesucht hatte.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Schlingel (8. August 2011)

Ich hab jetzt den dritten Medion in rund 10 Jahren bisher noch nie Probleme,der vorletzte ist jetzt 6 Jahre alt und läuft super...Die Erazer reihe ist nicht so schlecht,Grafikkarte, Board,Gehäuse ist alles von MSI.

mfg


----------

